# Dandelions



## farmpony84

It's only one paragraph but I wanted to try to work on it tonight so:

A splash of light spilled across the aisle of the large rubber matted flooring of the barn revealing tiny dust particles dancing in the morning air. It was filled with the sounds of content as horses munched quietly on their morning feed. Lacey Evans stood in the tack room, reserved for private owners. She ran her fingers over the expensive saddle before her. It was old and well used but had been carefully taken care over the years, having belonged to the trainers daughter. She traced the letter B that was the brand so beautifully stamped into the elegant leather saddle. Not only was it the first day of summer vacation, it was her first day on her summer job.


----------



## Iluvjunior

i like it you should keep going


----------



## farmpony84

A splash of light spilled across the aisle of the large rubber matted flooring of the barn revealing tiny dust particles dancing in the morning air. It was filled with the sounds of content as horses munched quietly on their morning feed. Lacey Evans stood in the tack room, reserved for private owners. She ran her fingers over the expensive saddle before her. It was old and well used but had been carefully taken care over the years, having belonged to the trainers daughter. She traced the letter B that was the brand so beautifully stamped into the elegant leather saddle. It was the first day of summer break and she had landed one of the most desirable positions offered at the Cutter Ranch. Some of it had to do with the fact thate she was already on the staff part-time, although she wasn't working for cash, she was working for two lessons per week. One english, one western. She wasn't working for cash through out the summer either and that is probably why John Cutter was so quick to agree to hiring her on full time. All she wanted was that saddle, well, that saddle and her two lessons a week. She would have to babysit on her off days and in the evenings to continue saving money for the horse she would some day own. To date, she had banked eight hundred and seventy two dollars. Not enough for a Cutter bred Quarter horse by any means, but someday...


----------



## farmpony84

The sound of tires crunched on the pea gravel outside followed by the slamming of doors. Lacey took one last look at her prized possession before carefully covering it w/ a ratty towel. It was time to turn horses out into their paddocks for the day. She stopped by the white board to check the owner request list to see what horses needed to stay in their stalls for early morning rides. Lacey sighed when she saw the first three names on the list. Carly White, Morgan Rowell, and Vicky Blake. Her three favorite people. They were like the "Saddle Club" only backwards. She liked to call them the Saddle Divas. They weren't from the wealthiest families in the valley, but they sure did act like it. They were snippy and rude and never seemed to mind when it came time to remind Lacey that the horses she rode, did not belong to her. And because she didn't own them, she'd never show in the AQHA shows with the rest of them. She was destined to live out her show career at the local level. 
The fourth and fifth names on the list put a smile on her face. Maddie Stormwaters, her best friend in the entire world. Maddie understood her better then anyone and she was the most supportive person she'd ever met. Even more supportive then her own mother in some ways. That mainly had to do with the fact that she understood her needs when it came to horses much more then mom did.


----------



## farmpony84

Chase Cutter was the other name on the list. Chase. At sixteen he was a year older then most of the other riders in the barn, Lacey included. He was larger then life, in her mind with his steel gray eyes and deep brown hair. He was always tanned from hours spent outside around the ranch. He was the youngest of the cutter children. There was Jake, in the middle, he was nearly 18 and attending community college while taking over the begginer lesson program. He was a stronger, taller version of Chase and then there was Elizabeth. She was the oldest, kind and beautiful dark hair that fell in soft curls all the way to her waste. She had doll like features on a perfect complexion. She had left to attend a college that specialized in equine studies the year before and hadn't been home much except for holidays. She was supposed to be home for the summer any day now, though no one seemed to know when.


----------



## farmpony84

Lacey spun on the heel of her well worn boots and headed to the first stall to begin what was going to become her morning routine for the rest of the summer. As a part-timer she always worked in the lesson barn, which doubled as the sale barn since the Cutter’s only had two honest lesson horses, which were actually horses that his children had outgrown but refused to part with. The rest were actually for sale. The number of students not owning horses in this facility was minimal. Mr. Cutter was very particular in accepting new clients, he refused to waste his time on those who did not wish to learn. The lesson barn was always loud and bustling, she was going to miss the friendly atmosphere


----------



## Iluvjunior

i like it your doing really good!


----------



## free_sprtd

ooooh Jenny I am enjoying this story,.. can't wait to read more!


----------



## farmpony84

I made a few changes here and there. gramatical and wording stuff mostly. The boss's daughter is now named Brittany instead of elizabeth (geuss my mood changed) and the middle brother is now 17 ALMOST 18 instead of 18..... teehee.... more to come. Please tell me if I need to change anything or if anyone has suggestions or anything....oh... and please let me know if my characters are to mature or to immature... I know you can't really tell yet.


----------



## farmpony84

Lacey spun on the heel of her well worn boots and headed to the first stall to begin what was going to become her morning routine for the rest of the summer. As a part-timer she always worked in the lesson barn, which doubled as the sale barn since the Cutter’s only had two honest lesson horses, which were actually horses that his children had outgrown but refused to part with. The rest were for sale. The number of students not owning horses in this facility was pretty small. Mr. Cutter was very particular in accepting new clients, he refused to waste his time on those who did not wish to learn. The lesson barn was always loud and bustling, she was going to miss the friendly atmosphere it offered. This barn seemed to be a little stuffy. 
 Once all of the horses were turned out she began the chore of mucking stalls. It surprised her that she was the only one working in the private barn that morning, although she had never thought about who cared for these animals before. It had always been off-limits in her mind so she had spent very little time in it. Unless she was hanging out with Maddie, but Maddie usually came down to the lesson barn. She liked it better there and was always complaining that she was never fully accepted by the other teens in the private barn. Lacey jumped at the sound of a male voice.
“Hey.” It was Jake. He was standing in the open door of the stall wearing a tight pair of blue jeans, ripped out at the knee. His t-shirt was already filthy for the early morning. He was drenched in sweat and had pieces of hay stuck to his glistening arms. For a moment Lacey pictured him rolling in the hay with one of the saddle divas and then she noticed his leather gloves. He’d been unloading the hay wagon. That’s where everyone was this morning. Her eyes widened. Had she been supposed to be there? Helping?
“Hey.” She answered in a shaky voice. It wasn’t Jake that she pined for, he was much to old for her. He was a college boy. She wouldn’t even turn sixteen until the beginning of the school year. Even so, he was a very good looking man and she found herself unable to form words. “Was I supposed to be somewhere else?” She asked.
He took his hat off to wipe the sweat from his forehead. His dark hair was soaked. Was it really that hot outside she wondered? “I was looking for Chase.” He braced himself on the door of the stall with one arm making that diagonal muscle on his upper arm bulge. He was definitely a solid guy.
“I haven’t seen anyone this morning. I did leave his horse up.” She remembered the owners request list on the white board.
He cursed. Lacey’s eyes shot up and she took a step back placing her pitchfork between the two of them. The prongs were still in the sawdust and she didn’t realize what a defensive pose she had taken. But he had seen it. She saw it in his expression. She wasn’t going to have him thinking she was some timid little girl. She’d hidden the abuse that her mother and she had endured up until her father had finally left them in her last year of middle school and she wasn’t about to show the scars now. She stood as tall as her five foot two frame would allow and she held her chin high. “He left his name on the list.” She told him defensively. She had been a member of this facility for over eight years and was amazed that she still felt like such an outsider. 
 “He was supposed to help unload hay.” He grumbled heading to the other side of the barn. When she heard his loud curse she knew his horse was gone. He must have joined the girls on their morning trail ride. It didn’t surprise her. She was pretty sure he’d been seeing Morgan towards the end of the school year, although nothing had ever officially made it’s way down the rumor mill. Not that she had heard anyway. Morgan was the quintessential high school teen queen anyway with her wheat blonde hair, big blue eyes and the cheerleading outfit she donned for the Friday night football games. They made a cute couple. Lacey knew she would never be the kind of girl that demanded attention from a guy like him anyway. Her hair was long and thick and it was even blonde, but it was that strawberry blonde that brought out the splash of freckles covering the bridge of her nose. Her eyes were blue but not an exceptional shade, just plain old blue. She was the girl next door that everyone sings about in the country songs. The one that is always begging the guy to notice her.


----------



## Lonestar22

I'm diggin it! keep 'er comin!


----------



## Iluvjunior

awesome cant wait to hear more!


----------



## star struck

I LOVE IT! *waits impatiently for more*

You are doing awesome so far...... Got me hooked. =)


----------



## farmpony84

Lacey knew she would never be the kind of girl that demanded attention from a guy like him anyway. Her hair was long and thick and it was even blonde, but it was that strawberry blonde that brought out the splash of freckles covering the bridge of her nose. Her eyes were blue but not an exceptional shade, just plain old blue. She was the girl next door that everyone sings about in the country songs. The one that is always begging the guy to notice her. What those songs never seemed to mention was the fact that the guy never notices the girl next door or in her case, the girl in the lesson barn that lived in the rental house on Main street, near the only stop light in town. The one she could see flashing red through her bedroom window the whole night through. She sighed and went back to cleaning stalls.

 
 By lunch time Lacey had made up her mind that she hated working in the private barn. It had taken nearly two and a half hours to clean the fourteen stalls, add pine shavings, and fill water buckets. Fifteen minutes later she had swept the aisles. When she’d entered the barn that morning it had looked like too much work for just one person to handle when in fact, it really wasn’t nearly as bad as she’d expected. What was bad was that it was really quiet. And a little spooky with all of the horses turned out. The phone rang causing her to nearly jump out of her skin.
 “Cutter Quarter Horses, Lacey speaking.” She answered as professionally as she could. It was a call ahead, Mrs. Stevenson and her twelve year old daughter were coming to ride. They were leaving their house and would be at the barn in approximately thirty minutes. It was one of the services provided by the Cutter Ranch. Grooms would catch the owners horse and tack it up so that it was ready to go when they arrived. Lacey did not agree with the idea and always wondered; how would they ever bond. The truth was they wouldn’t. 
Grabbing a set of matching halters she headed out to the first paddock. Killian was a well built bay with long legs and a powerful hind end. He was built to perform at the higher levels of dressage and could soar over the highest jumps, a warmblood of sorts, Lacey didn’t know much about the breed, her interests had always fallen on the quarter horses, but this animal was magnificent by anyone horseman’s standards. She always figured the larger performance breeds were hot heads so she was careful when she entered the paddock, having never handled this particular horse before she was expecting him to be a handful and was surprised when he dropped his head and allowed her to fit the halter on him. He was an enormous beast, she found herself in awe over his size. Even at a walk he exuded power. She led him into the barn and left him standing in cross-ties while she headed off to get Chilly, a large dapple gray pony trained in hunt. He was a very showy pony, well built and flashy. 
The Cutter Ranch focused on breeding and training quarter horses but all breeds and disciplines were welcome. It wasn’t a large facility but it was well managed and had an indoor riding arena large enough for local the level hunt shows to place entire jump courses in it. There were three barns. A lesson barn, a training barn, and the private owners barn. There were also three outdoor arenas and a round pen. This wasn’t the average horse owners barn. It was very pricey. John Cutter had worked hard to build this place. The barns and the house had been there when he purchased it fresh out of high school, using an inheritance. The original owner had been involved in a scandal, something to do with the use of illegal substances. Lacey had heard the story several times but it was constantly changing. What she did know was that a simple change in ownership and a new name had not been enough to bring in the clients. Mr. Cutter had several world championship titles under his belt before he was able to bring in the clients.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Wow! I want more!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Geez your good! Very articulate! I love it.


----------



## iridehorses

That's great Jenny. You have a good knack for story telling.


----------



## star struck

more MORE MORE!!!!!! where did you go? This story is just awesome and deserves to be finished. =) You ROCK!


----------



## farmpony84

The Cutter Ranch focused on breeding and training quarter horses but all breeds and disciplines were welcome. It wasn’t a large facility but it was well managed and had an indoor riding arena large enough for local the level hunt shows to place entire jump courses in it. There were three barns. A lesson barn, a training barn, and the private owners barn. There were also three outdoor arenas and a round pen. This wasn’t the average horse owners barn. It was very pricey. John Cutter had worked hard to build this place. The barns and the house had been there when he purchased it fresh out of high school, using an inheritance. The original owner had been involved in a scandal, something to do with the use of illegal substances. Lacey had heard the story several times but it was constantly changing. What she did know was that a simple change in ownership and a new name had not been enough to bring in the clients. Mr. Cutter had several world championship titles under his belt in more then one discipline before he was able to bring in the clients. 
 “Hey Chica!” It was her best friend Maddie Stormwaters. “Rainy day!” Lacey squealed. “Where have you been!” The girls giggled came together in a dramatic hug rocking each other from side to side, shifting there feet with each step. “Cute jeans!” Lacey stepped back to admire her best friends newly purchased super tight purple jeans. She wore them with a fat belt covered in rhinestones. Maddie was a pretty girl, a mix of Caucasian and Navajo. She wore her thick black in a sloppy knot on top of her head. Her eyes were round and dark with lashes that went on for miles. She had full lips and a perfect olive complexion. Lacey tugged at her reddish blonde pony tail staring down at her own faded blue jeans, worn so soft in some spots that her skin peeked through. She wore a thick brown leather belt, nothing as fancy as Maddies number but one she’d saved for. It had a tooled belt buckle decorated with tiny sparkling stones. 
“Did you keep Jewell up?” Maddie asked, already heading to her stall. 
“Yip, Want me to tack her up?” She asked, erasing the names from the white board.
“Nope.” She heard the stall door slide open and the clip clop of shod hooves. “I haven’t quite earned my diva stripes yet. Better do it myself!” She called from the other aisle. “Can you come?” Maddie asked. 
“Better not” she sighed. Maddies little sister Ruthie had a fat little appaloosa pony that she could have ridden but it was the first day of her full-time summer job and she really didn’t want to goof off. Mr. Cutter was always pretty fair about letting his staff take breaks but she was sure a two hour trail ride wasn’t something he’d approve of.
“Guess I’m in the ring today then huh?” Maddie complained. Unless she found a buddy there would be no trails for her. Those were stable rules.
“Sorry.” Lacey mumbled grabbing a broom and sweeping the aisle. She was done with her barn chores for the moment and not really sure what to do next. She decided to help unload the hay wagon. Three hours later soaked in sweat, muscles aching, and feeling itchy and dirty she decided that sneaking off on a trail ride would have been worth the risk. She stood at the entrance of the barn glaring at the empty aisles. Her first day on the job and she _hated_ the private barn. Sighing she took one last look over her shoulder towards the lesson barn, it was full of activity with young riders giggling and horses coming and going. She longed for that barn. Most of the people there had never owned horses and actually respected her knowledge. They came to her for help and advice, she loved it down there. She could only pray that when summer camp sessions started Mr. Cutter would make her a camp counselor for one of the beginner groups.
“Lace!” Giggles and laughter followed the bellow. Another sigh. The “divas” had returned from their morning ride. “Hose my horse please.” Morgan handed the reigns off and made a bee-line for the lounge. “It’s hotter then Hades out there!” she called over her shoulder. Lacey un-tacked the big gelding, leaving him sweating in the cross-ties just long enough to put the saddle away and hang the bridle. Vicky and Carly un-tacked their own horses and followed Lacey to the wash stalls.
 “The trails were great.” Vicky told her. “We took the fire path to where it pops out at the cross country course.” Vicky was the one that was boarder-line diva. She could follow Morgan’s path and be condescending on occasion, but for the most part, she was the friendlier of the three.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Yes! The story continues! I love your writing :-D


----------



## drafteventer

This story is great so far! Keep up the good work!


----------



## thunderhooves

great! we want more!


----------



## Vidaloco

I think a publisher search is in order


----------



## reveriesgirly

Veryy good !


----------



## star struck

I ........ WANT....... MORE............ *assumes begging stance*..... PULEEEAAAZE?!?!?

This story truly is amazing and I really think it's worth finishing!


----------



## farmpony84

“The trails were great.” Vicky told her. “We took the fire path to where it pops out at the cross country course.” Vicky was the one that was boarder-line diva. She could follow Morgan’s path and be condescending on occasion, but for the most part, she was the friendliest of the three. 
 “To bad you’ll never have a horse. I’d invite you to come with us.” Ok, maybe not the friendliest.
“I’m glad you had fun.” 
“Oh we did. Chase was supposed to come with us but Hank snatched him up instead.” Vicky continued, oblivious to the other girls hurt feelings.
“Hank?” She’d have to let Jake know that his brother had been working with the head foreman instead of goofing off. He had seemed so angry when he couldn’t find him that morning.
“Yes Hank.” Vicky gave shut off the water spigot and skewed her face. “The hired hand.” She added.
Lacey laughed. “I know who Hank is. I just thought he was trail riding with you. I wonder what they are doing.” Hank was a really nice fellow. Good looking too, for an older guy. He was probably somewhere in his mid thirties, older then her mom, who was only thirty-two. She often wondered what people thought of her mother. Not because she had gotten pregnant at such an early age, but because she had stayed married to an abusive man for so many years. It wasn’t the whole town didn’t know. Her father could go from being kind and loving to angry and harsh in just a matter of moments. 
When things had gotten really bad, her mother had begged Mr. Cutter to take her on for lessons just to get her out of the house. Lacey had been so angry with her mother for being such a weak women for so many years. But now Lacy could only be proud of her for the way she had learned to cope and deal with the daily struggles of being a single working parent.


----------



## ChevyPrincess

i am officially addicted! lol.


----------



## star struck

ohhh, it's so good. You're so very talented! I'm lovin' it.:lol:


----------



## farmpony84

“Yes Hank.” Vicky shut off the water spigot and skewed her face. “The hired hand.” She added in a disgusted tone.
 Lacey laughed. “I know who Hank is. I just thought he was trail riding with you. I wonder what they are doing.” Hank was a really nice fellow. Good looking too, for an older guy. He was probably somewhere in his mid thirties, older then her mom, who was only thirty-two. She often wondered what people thought of her mother. Not because she had gotten pregnant at such an early age, but because she had stayed married to an abusive man for so many years. It wasn’t as if the whole town didn’t know. Her father could go from being kind and loving to angry and harsh in just a matter of moments. 
When things had gotten really bad, her mother had begged Mr. Cutter to take her on for lessons just to get her out of the house. Lacey had been so angry with her mother for being such a weak women for so many years. But now, she could only be proud of her for the way she had learned to cope and deal with the daily struggles of being a single working parent. 
The last few years had been hard but happy times for the Evans girls. In the beginning they had been determined to do it all on their own but during that first year they’d endured a particular harsh winter. The roads were closed for days and the house they lived in had a terrible draft. They had been outside knee deep in snow with an old wooden ladder when Hank Waters, the _farm hand_ had driven by. He’d stopped and taped plastic on all of their windows for them. When spring came he’d come by and put new shingles on their roof and replaced a rotten porch step. Over the years he’d done plenty of odd jobs for them. Always accepting nothing more than a home cooked meal. Pot roast was his favorite.


----------



## HollyLolly

Please keep writing! I love your writing style, and as soon as I start reading your stories I'm hooked, please don't leave it there!


----------



## farmpony84

"Earth to Lacey." Lacey jerked. 
"What?" She asked. She hung the hose on the rack and took a sweat scraper from the hanging basket nearby. "I wasn't listenting." She mumbled quickly making sure the horse was dry enough to return to his stall.
Vicky made an inaudible sound.
"I said are you going to braid my horse for the show this weekend?" I hate you. Lacey thought to herself but instead the answer she gave was that she'd be happy to braid her horses mane for the show. The show that she wouldn't get to ride in because she didn't own a horse of her own and because she couldn't afford to. This show she would have to work the in gate for Mr. Cutter. She wanted so badly to tell him how much it would mean to her to do more then just a local show. She knew better. This man gave her so much, lessons in exchange for a little bit of work in the afternoons during the school year, his daughters hand me down clothes and gear and his praise. Ok, maybe not his praise, but it's not like he offered it to just anyone. In all actuallity, she'd never heard him praise anyone before.
She


----------



## farmpony84

Ugh! I just sat here and typed several paragraphs straight into the quick reply because I didn't e-mail the story home so I don't have it on this computer and I hit some key that made me go back! OOOOOH! Mad now.


----------



## HollyLolly

Ooh noooo! Well, it continues to be really good  But howw frustrating is that!? I dislike computers... a whole lot!


----------



## star struck

HollyLolly said:


> Ooh noooo! Well, it continues to be really good  But howw frustrating is that!? *I dislike computers... a whole lot!*


muuahahaa! i have to agree with you!!! computers are crazy things.... make you wanna pull your hair out sometimes!! but they're also some VERY cool things.... like allowing access to Horse Forum :lol: I hate computers... I love computerss...

and btw, farm pony, keep up the good story! It's amazing.... i am totally hoooked!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Excellent story! Really enjoying it, you are truly an excellent writer.


----------



## farmpony84

Should I do this entire storyline from her point of view?


----------



## ilyTango

This is really good! Just some spelling and grammatical errors to fix up (I apologize, but I'm a stickler for that). I love all the backstories and how detailed your writing is! Keep 'em coming!...Just my opinion, but I'd say with the writing style and type of story it is then it would be typical for you to keep writing from Lacey's point of view. Not saying you have to though, at all.


----------



## DustyDiamond

Dang I wanted to hear more of this story..this story is sooooooooooooooooo good. I couldn't believe it, but once I started reading I couldn't stop!


----------



## Piaffe

great story so far...i hope you continue to post more!


----------



## kathryn

more more more more more! 

please


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

I agree it works best from just her point of view


----------



## RedTree

that is such a good story but I think you should stay in her POV 
cant wait to read more


----------



## farmpony84

"Earth to Lacey." Lacey jerked. 
"What?" She asked. She hung the hose on the rack and took a sweat scraper from the hanging basket nearby. "I wasn't listening." She mumbled quickly making sure the horse was dry enough to return to his stall.
Vicky made an inaudible sound.
"I said are you going to braid my horse for the show this weekend?" I hate you. Lacey thought to herself but instead the answer she gave was that she'd be happy to braid her horses mane for the show; the show that she wouldn't get to ride in because she didn't own a horse of her own and because she couldn't afford it. The show she would watch from the sidelines as she worked the in gate. She wanted so badly to tell Mr. Cutter how much it would mean to her to do more then just a local show. She knew better. This man gave her so much, lessons in exchange for a little bit of work in the afternoons during the school year, his daughters hand me down clothes and gear and his praise. Ok, maybe not his praise, but it's not like he offered it to just anyone. In all actuality, she'd never heard him praise any two legged creature before. No, he saved that for the four-legged beasts that graced his land.

The next afternoon Lacey perched herself on the top rail overlooking the arena. She had taken her English lesson earlier in the day so when her shift had ended there was nothing left to do but wait for her mother, who was running late. Again. When the “diva squad” had gone on their afternoon trail ride with Chase Cutter leading the way, Morgan had a great spectacle out of tacking up. That tiny English saddle had suddenly become just to heavy for her to heft over that giant horses back. She’d needed help with her bridle as well, even though her horse dropped his head and opened his mouth for her. She’d giggled and flung her hair from one shoulder to the next. To Lacey, the show had felt a lot like fingers on a chalk board, she couldn’t get her chores done fast enough. As soon as she could, she’d left the barn, but her curiosity had gotten the best of her so she climbed onto the split rail fence and pretended to find great interest in watching Jake’s reining lesson. 
 She gazed longingly across the pasture, watching the group of riders disappear over the horizon. She’d love to climb aboard a horse and let it run. Just close her eyes and let it run. Turning her attention back to the lesson in front of her she found herself intrigued by the gentleness and the ease to which Jake controlled the stocky horse beneath him. He’d pulled his baseball cap down low but she could still see wisps of brown hair across his forehead. He spun the glistening bay several times in one direction and then with almost invisible commands halted. Sitting for a moment he caressed the horses mane and spoke silent praises. Suddenly the horse spun in the opposite direction, it was as if the two were dancing in a world of their own. It was amazing.


----------



## Kano32

:clap::clap::clap:more more more more more more more more more. PLEASE?????


----------



## farmpony84

ok... working it...


----------



## Benny

This is great! And yup, keep it in Lacey's point of view. It can get confusing if it keeps switchin around.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

More


----------



## farmpony84

The next afternoon Lacey perched herself on the top rail overlooking the arena. She had taken her English lesson earlier in the day so when her shift had ended there was nothing left to do but wait for her mother, who was running late. Again. The “diva squad” had gone on their afternoon trail ride with Chase Cutter leading the way. Morgan had made a great spectacle out of tacking up. That tiny English saddle had suddenly become just too heavy for her to heft over that giant of a horse’s back. She’d needed help with her bridle as well, even though her horse dropped his head and opened his mouth for her. She’d giggled and flung her hair from one shoulder to the next. To Lacey, the show had felt a lot like fingers on a chalk board, she couldn’t get her chores done fast enough. As soon as she could, she’d left the barn, but her curiosity had gotten the best of her so she climbed onto the split rail fence and pretended to find great interest in watching Jake’s reining lesson. 
She gazed longingly across the pasture, watching the group of riders disappear over the horizon. She’d love to climb aboard a horse and let it run. Just close her eyes and let it run. Standing there with her nose turned toward the sky she could almost feel the wind against her face. With a sigh she turned her attention back to the lesson in front of her she found herself intrigued by the gentleness and the ease to which Jake controlled the stocky horse beneath him. He’d pulled his baseball cap down low but she could still see wisps of brown hair across his forehead. He spun the glistening bay several times in one direction and then with almost invisible commands halted the horse. Sitting for a moment he caressed the horses mane and spoke silent praises. Suddenly the horse spun in the opposite direction several times before circling at a slow lope that gained speed as the circles widened. It was as if the two were dancing in a world of their own to a music that only the horse and rider could hear. It was amazing.


----------



## Phantomstallion

Fab!!! Keep it comin'


----------



## farmpony84

She gazed longingly across the pasture, watching the group of riders disappear over the horizon. She’d love to climb aboard a horse and let it run. Just close her eyes and let it run. Standing there with her nose turned toward the sky she could almost feel the wind against her face. With a sigh she turned her attention back to the lesson in front of her she found herself intrigued by the gentleness and the ease to which Jake controlled the stocky horse beneath him. He’d pulled his baseball cap down low but she could still see wisps of brown hair across his forehead. He spun the glistening bay several times in one direction and then with almost invisible commands halted the horse. Sitting for a moment he caressed the horses mane and spoke silent praises. Suddenly the horse spun in the opposite direction several times before circling at a slow lope that gained speed as the circles widened. It was as if the two were dancing in a world of their own to music that only the horse and rider could hear. It was amazing.
 Lacey was surprised to feel her heart skip a beat when the elder Cutter boy removed his hat to wipe the sweat from his forehead. Maybe it was because the two brothers looked so much alike. She certainly had nothing in common with the Jake. Not only was he nearly two years older than her, he was already out of high school. He had rushed to graduate two semesters early his senior year so that he could take time off to prepare for the National Youth Reining Championships. This would be his last year to show in that age category and he had dreams of becoming a professional trainer. He was attending the community college in hopes to someday run his own business and to make a name for himself in the horse world. Lacey had dreams of just riding a horse in the warm-up ring at a breed show, and maybe someday riding in just one class and maybe even placing. They were completely different people. She shook her head, she wasn’t interested in a man residing in a boys body. She wanted danger and excitement; she wanted a guy like Chase Cutter. Wild and untamed. And madly in love with her.
But more than that, she wanted a horse of her own. With a sigh she climbed down from her perch on the fence and headed towards the training barn. There was a liver chestnut filly that had been brought in from the fields a few weeks earlier to begin her training. The plan had been to enter her in a reining Futurity but she had grown too tall and lanky over the winter. She was built like a western pleasure horse and didn’t have the agility she would need for a career in reining. She had over hear Mr. Cutter and Hank talking about her last week. They had been discussing options, sell her now, put a few hours into her, use her for lessons, in the end Hank had talked Mr. Cutter into training her as an all-arounder. He felt she had the mind and the movement to excel in trail, equitation, hunter under saddle, and western pleasure. It amazed Lacey how a man could look into the eyes of a horse, watch her play in a pasture for a few minutes, and come to such a conclusion, but Hank rarely made a mistake. He’d been known to bring home some of the ugliest animals from auctions and backyard farms. People used to laugh when he unloaded horses, now they just wait to see the beauty that he always found within them. 
 The little red mare nickered when she neared her stall. She had learned the sound of her steps and knew there would soon be a peppermint treat.


----------



## Phantomstallion

Cool. Even more *impatient*


----------



## farmpony84

The little red mare nickered when she neared her stall. She had learned the sound of her steps and knew there would soon be a peppermint treat. Lacey took her time digging into her pocket for a mint and made sure there was plenty of crinkling sound before she stepped up to the stall. She loved how excited the little mare got when she knew a treat was coming. She stood with her little ears perked and stretched her head as far out of the stall as she could and gummed her lips in anticipation. 
 “Now, you know you have to earn it.” Lacey told the filly. “Let me touch your forelock.” She sang in quiet voice. “Let me touch it.” She said as the horse rolled her eyes and pulled her head just out of reach. She turned her head sideways and tried to figure out just how to get the treat without allowing Lacey to touch her forelock. She pushed her nose forward and then pulled back a few times. Finally she gave in, her eyes still rolled just a bit but she allowed her forelock to be adjusted. Lacey ran her fingers through the slight tangles of her mane and then moved on to first one ear and then the other. “Now you get the peppermint” She told the filly. 
“Don’t get too attached.” Came a gruff voice followed by the all too familiar scrape of a boot heel and the jingle of a rusted spur. She knew the sound of that limp anywhere; it was the man whom she often found herself wishing he were her father. 
 “Why’s that Hank?” she asked without turning around. 
“Grab a halter.” He said pushing her aside with a gentle shove. He slide the stall door open and took the halter from her. Slipping it on the filly he led her from the stall. She was tall and lanky. She didn’t have that elegant dressage sort of look that many of the horses in the private owners barn had, nor did she have that big hunter jumper look that other boarders had. She was somewhat plain in that she had no markings yet she wasn’t at all boring. She stood naturally with her head level with her withers. Her narrow features promised to fill out into a solid mass. She was all angles and curves, streamlined to perfections. 
“What’s her breeding?” She asked him, knowing only that she had been brought in from the field, which meant she had been bred here on this ranch. Yet she did not have the look of anything that would have come from the Cutter breeding stock. 
Hank chuckled. “Breeding doesn’t matter with this one.” He saddled the little mare and carefully tightened the cinch.
“How old is she?” She lifted the fillies’ gums and inspected teeth. 
“What’s your guess?” Hank asked leading the horse from the barn.
“Two and a half?”
“Just about” He hooked a lunge line to her halter and let out the line.
“Why can’t I get attached?” She wondered out loud.
“She’s not staying.” He answered.
“Who is she out of?” Lacey pressed for an answer. She watched the trot off in a flat kneed movement, pointing her tiny little hooves with each step. She had a natural head carriage and a beauty all her own.
“Do you remember that little ranch horse the boys used to ride? The one they used for 4-h, team penning and roping?” Hank checked his watch as he kept the filly moving at a steady pace.
She scrunched her nose and asked, “The palomino?” She made a face remembering the mare, she was small, just a few inches over pony size and was a golden color with a white mane and tail. She was short and compact. The little horse was bomb proof and willing to please. She was sure footed and quick. There wasn’t a cow that got away from that mare. She had suffered a tendon injury the year before, Lacey had assumed she’d been sold.
He nodded. “The daddy is Rusty.”
 “Rusty?” She asked. Rusty? In the beginning the Cutters had specialized in halter horses. Rusty was a big red stallion, an own son of a world champion. As a youngster, Rusty was an awesome sight with enormous muscles distributed evenly across his massive chest and gleaming body. He had commanded a presence that demanded respect. He had even earned himself a world championship. He had paid a price for his physic over the years, the weight of the muscles had deteriorated as he had aged, his legs had become weak and his demeanor had softened. He was no longer a force to be reckoned with, now he spent his days in a paddock by himself. His history as a great champion forgotten, he was an old man suffering from navicular.


----------



## farmpony84

I didn't like the horse descriptions so I reworked them:

 She scrunched her nose and asked, “The palomino?” She remembered the mare as being short and compact. She’d been a golden palomino with a nearly white mane and tail. Lacey remember that her tail was always stained a kind of yellowish color from the red clay. The little horse had been bomb proof and willing to please. She was sure footed and quick with her spins and halts. She had suffered a tendon injury the year before that left her with a permanent limp in her stride. Lacey had assumed she’d been sold. She would have never pictured her as a brood mare. She wasn’t quality as Mr. Cutter would have said.

 He nodded. “The daddy is Rusty.”

 Rusty? In the beginning the Cutters had specialized in halter horses. Rusty was a big red stallion, an own son of a world champion. As a youngster, Rusty was an awesome sight with enormous muscles distributed across his massive chest and gleaming body. In the photographs that hung in the tack room he looked unnatural and almost unable to move because of the amount of bulk that he carried. It was obvious though that he had commanded a presence that demanded respect. He had even earned himself a world championship. Over the years he had paid a price for his physic leaving him stiff and sore with an awkward way of moving. The weight of the muscles had deteriorated as he had aged, his legs had become weak, softening not only his appearance, but his demeanor. He was no longer a force to be reckoned with. His history as a great champion forgotten. These days he was an old man suffering from navicular. He had been retired from the stud service years before, when he was barely a teenager so why had he been bred to this little mare?

 “Why would Mr. Cutter breed a ranch horse to an old halter horse?” She asked.

 Hank shrugged as he ended the little fillies short lesson. He was working slower with this one then the others, but since the futurity was out, timing wasn’t a factor in her training. “Jake did it.” 

 Lacey watched the little mare canter a controlled circle with a graceful ease. Looking closer now she could see the same dished face and strong jowls, the deep red coat, the straight lines and pronounced muscles. She was Rustys daughter, only not nearly as massive. This little filly could move.


----------



## farmpony84

He nodded. “The daddy is Rusty.”
 Rusty? In the beginning the Cutters had specialized in halter horses. Rusty was a big red stallion, an own son of a world champion. As a youngster, Rusty was an awesome sight with enormous muscles distributed across his massive chest and gleaming body. In the photographs that hung in the tack room he looked unnatural and almost unable to move because of the amount of bulk that he carried. Had the photographs not been hung years before computerized photoshop tools had been invented she would have believed the pictures had been manipulated to give the stallion that body builder physique. It was obvious though, from the way the old timers spoke of him, that he had commanded a presence that demanded respect. He had even earned himself a world championship. Over the years he had paid a price that left him stiff and sore with an awkward way of moving. The weight of the muscles had deteriorated as he had aged, his legs had become weak, softening not only his appearance, but his demeanor. He was no longer a force to be reckoned with. His history as a great champion forgotten. These days he was an old man suffering from arthritis. He had been retired from the stud service years before as the industry had moved on to a taller, sleeker style of body when he was barely a teenager so why had he been bred to this little mare?
 “Why would Mr. Cutter breed a ranch horse to an old halter horse?” She asked.
 Hank shrugged as he ended the little fillies short lesson. He was working slower with this one then the others, but since the futurity was out, timing wasn’t a factor in her training. “Jake did it.” 
 Lacey watched the little mare canter a controlled circle with a graceful ease. Taking a closer look she could see the same dished face and strong jowls, the deep red coat, the straight lines and pronounced muscles the old stallion had once been so famous for. She was Rustys daughter, only not nearly as massive or robotic. This little filly could move.
 “What’s her name Hank?” Lacey knew she was probably becoming an annoyance the way she followed the _hired hand_ around every time she had a free moment. It was just that he made her feel so at ease, as if she really belonged. He never made her feel dumb for asking the questions she asked and always seemed ready to teach. Already she was certain that she knew more about confirmation, bloodlines, and breeding than any of the girls in the upper barn. She was certain she knew more about the basic care and nutrition then they did, not that they ever had the desire to learn any.


----------



## farmpony84

“What’s her name Hank?” Lacey knew she was probably becoming an annoyance the way she followed the _hired hand_ around every time she had a free moment. It was just that he made her feel so at ease, as if she really belonged. He never made her feel dumb for asking the questions she asked and always seemed ready to teach. Already she was certain that she knew more about confirmation, bloodlines, and breeding than any of the girls in the upper barn. She was certain she knew more about the basic care and nutrition then they did, not that they ever had the desire to learn any.
 “I call her Dandelion.” He loosened the cinch of the western saddle and then with a quick glance to make sure Lacey was positioned safely out of harms way, he yanked the saddle horn and let the old training saddle hit the aisle floor with a thud. The little mare side stepped a few times and turned her head to look but stood quietly without signs of intimidation. He quickly ran a brush over her as she stood patiently. 
 “She’s got a good head. Shame we won’t get to finish her.” He left her tied while he put his tack away. 
 Lacey was still making a face at the name he’d given her when he came out of the tack room. “Why Dandelion? I mean, it’s a weed. Nobody even likes them.” He asked.
 “Exactly. A Dandelion has strong roots that grow deep and break up the hard soils, making life easier for those cute little flowers your mom likes to plant. Did you know that Dandelions are edible?” He chuckled at the look on her face. “Yep, every part of it is edible. It’s full of vitamins and nutrients, it even has a medicinal value. You see, people don’t ever the full potential of it, all they see is a weed. This little mare is like that.” 
 “Oh no!” Lacey gasped. “I don’t see a weed at all!”


----------



## barrelburner06

Your story is really good!!! Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Horse Trouble

From one author to another: keep going!


----------



## MethowHorses25

Wow! That's so good! Keep going!! You're very talented at writing!


----------



## farmpony84

“What’s her name Hank?” Lacey knew she was probably becoming an annoyance the way she followed the _hired hand_ around every time she had a free moment. It was just that he made her feel so at ease, as if she really belonged. He never made her feel dumb for asking the questions she asked and always seemed ready to teach. Already she was certain that she knew more about confirmation, bloodlines, and breeding than any of the girls in the upper barn. She was certain she knew more about the basic care and nutrition then they did, not that they ever had the desire to learn any.
 “I call her Dandelion.” He loosened the cinch of the western saddle and then with a quick glance to make sure Lacey was positioned safely out of harms way, he yanked the saddle horn and let the old training saddle hit the aisle floor with a thud. The little mare side stepped a few times and turned her head to look but stood quietly without signs of intimidation. He quickly ran a brush over her as she stood patiently. 
 “She’s got a good head. Shame we won’t get to finish her.” He left her tied while he put his tack away. 
 Lacey was still making a face at the name he’d given her when he came out of the tack room. “Why Dandelion? I mean, it’s a weed. Nobody even likes them.” She asked.
 Hank chuckled and winked one of his sky blue eyes at her. “A Dandelion has strong roots that grow deep and break up the hard soils, making life easier for those cute little flowers your mom likes to plant. Did you know that Dandelions are edible?” He chuckled at the look on her face. “Yep, every part of it is edible. It’s full of vitamins and nutrients, it even has a medicinal value. You see, people don’t ever see the full potential of it, all they notice is that it’s a weed. This little mare is like that.” 
 “Oh no!” Lacey gasped. “I don’t see a weed at all!” She reached for the mare who rolled her eyes but held her ground. Lacey ran her hands down her neck and then played with the little mares forelock. 
 “Is she listed?” She wondered out loud. This little mare wasn’t her dream horse, not at all. Her dream horse had long legs and a ground covering stride, a dark coat that gleamed when the sun hit and a regal head. Not a stocky frame set on clumsy post legs. No, she didn’t want that tiny head with the wide set eyes, nor did she want that plain look. She wanted chrome and lots of it! So why was she suddenly calculating dollar figures in her head? She told herself it was because this little filly was the only Cutter bred horse she’d ever be able to afford, yet that somehow didn’t feel right. No, she wanted this mare. She really wanted her.
 “We’ll probably run her through the one of the sales at a regional show near the end of the summer, try to recoup some losses on her.” He led Dandelion to her stall, tipped his hat to Lacey and headed out of the barn.


----------



## fuadteagan

more ! I have read them all!!!!!!! PLEASE MORE!!!!!


----------



## farmpony84

It was hours past dinner time on Saturday night. She had nearly finished clipping, bathing, grooming, and braiding all of the _Divas_ horses. Her shirt was dirty and her face was grimy; Lacey’s lower back was beginning to ache and she had blisters on her fingers. “Ugh.” She groaned and leaned her head against the big bay geldings neck. It was Vicky’s horse and if she didn’t do these braids right, not only would she hear about it for the rest of the summer but Mr. Cutter would probably have her head. Lacey had already removed and rebraided the top portion of his mane several times and he was beginning to loose his patience with her. She sighed before climbing onto her stool. 
 “Just a few more minutes Envy, I promise.” She bent over to kiss the giant gelding just above his eye. It was something she’d never seen Vicky do. There wasn’t any question that Vicky didn’t love her horse, it was just that she wasn’t one to fuss over him. Just as she rarely fussed over her friends. She was much to busy strutting her stuff to worry about such trivial things. For You to Envy was the horses show name. Lacey hated it. It was much too cocky for her tastes, although, the gelding was the envy of the barn and consistently placed well, it was a heck of a name for anyone to live up to.


----------



## farmpony84

It was hours past dinner time on Saturday night. She had nearly finished clipping, bathing, grooming, and braiding all of the _Divas_ horses. Her shirt was dirty and her face was grimy; Lacey’s lower back was beginning to ache and she had blisters on her fingers. “Ugh.” She groaned and leaned her head against the big bay geldings neck. It was Vicky’s horse and if she didn’t do these braids right, not only would she hear about it for the rest of the summer but Mr. Cutter would probably have her head. Lacey had already removed and rebraided the top portion of his mane several times and he was beginning to loose his patience with her. She sighed before climbing back onto her stool. 

 “Just a few more minutes Envy, I promise.” She bent over to kiss the giant gelding just above his eye. It was something she’d never seen Vicky do. There wasn’t any question that Vicky didn’t love her horse, it was just that she wasn’t one to fuss over him. Just as she rarely fussed over her friends. She was much more concerned with her appearance to bother herself on such trivial things. “For You to Envy” was the horses show name. Lacey hated it. She thought it was cocky and arrogant. She had to admit though, the kind and gentle gelding really was the envy of the barn and he did consistently place well. Still, it was a heck of a name for anyone to live up to. Even for a fine steed, such as this. 

Envy perked his ears and raised his head at the sound of voices wafted through the empty barn. As the voices got louder, Lacey found herself slightly irritated with the intruders. It had been peaceful in the barn. She’d enjoyed listening to the sound of them munching on their hay. 

“Lacey, what are you doing here this late?” Mr. Cutter stood at the end of the aisle. 

 “It’s taking me longer than I thought. I promise I’ll be finished soon. I know you want to shut the lights off.” She told him.

 “What’s taking longer than you thought?” He was standing next to her now, watching her work.

 “The braids, but this is my last horse and then I’m finished.” She hurried to bump the last couple of braids before jumping from her stool. She still had to put his hood on so that the braids would be fresh in the morning.

 “Good grief child. How many horses did you braid today?” Mr. Cutter asked when he noticed the blisters on her fingers. 

 “Mr. Cooper paid me to braid Lilly and then I had to do Envy, Blaze, and Chip.”

 “How much did Mr. Cooper pay you?” He asked helping her with Envy’s hood.

 “Twenty dollars.” She answered. She was almost embarrassed to admit that she’d taken so much to braid the old horse but she had known it was going to take hours to do the others and while she felt bad for the single father, she hated that at twelve, his daughter was quickly headed towards turning into a real “mean girl”. One that would put any of the _diva’s_ to shame.

 “Twenty dollars?” She jumped when Jake scoffed. She hadn’t realized he was standing there. 

 “To much?” She scuffed the ground, not willing to make eye contact. She did look up when Jake laughed though. She felt her cheeks burn and it angered her that he found it funny.

 “Forty dollars would have been fair.” Jake told her. And then he asked what she had charged the others.

 “I didn’t.” She looked down again. Not wanting to see the disbelief in his eyes. She hated the way he sometimes looked at her when he walked by and saw her picking up their brushes or hosing their horses for them. She knew he’d never understand why she let them treat her the way they did. She also knew that he would assume she was doing it for their approval. He was wrong. She didn’t need their approval; she didn’t even want their approval. But what she did want was to feel like she belonged and that was something she doubted will ever happen.

 Glaring at him she turned and led the horse to his stall. Mr. Cutter was waiting for her when she returned.

 “I don’t pay you to cater to those girls Lacey.” He wasn’t a man of many words but the few words he did say usually meant something. She wanted to read into what he was saying but she couldn’t. 

 “I understand.” She sighed before admitting “I thought that if I did a really good job then maybe people would pay me to braid for them before the next show.” She told him quietly. She hoped that Jake wouldn’t over hear the conversation. It really bothered her for people to know how badly she wanted to live in a world that she didn’t belong in. She searched the barn for him while they walked out of the barn. She finally spied him standing near the light switch waiting to shut down and close the doors for the night. He didn’t seem like the others, he seemed genuine and kind. He seemed like someone that was willing to work for things, yet Lacey couldn’t look past the fact that he was one of them. Them being the privileged.

 “I’ll pay you to braid and band the Cutter show horses before the breed show next month. How does that sound?”

 Lacey was so excited she almost squealed. “Oh, Yes sir!” she agreed excitedly before hurrying across the gravel parking area to her mom’s car. Her mom was sitting in the drivers seat reading a book.

 “Have you been waiting long?” She asked climbing in.

 “Hours” Was the response she got as her mom shut the book. She doubted it had been hours but was certain it had been a while. 

 “Sorry.” She mumbled.

 “Three more months and you’ll have your license.” Peyton Evans 
groaned. “I can’t believe I’m actually excited about my daughter driving!” 

 Lacey giggled as they headed towards home. As if they could afford a car!


----------



## farmpony84

Show day came early for the equestrian participants, even earlier for the workers and today Lacey was a worker. Even though she’d risen from bed before the sun had awaken she’d managed to take the extra time to curl and style her hair this morning. She wore a crisp clean pair of jeans with a rhinestone belt, her cowboy boots had been cleaned and she had even ironed her red polo shirt. She ran her had across the Cutter emblem that had been embroidered in black on her shirt before hiding under a black nylon jacket. Mornings were chilly.

Today was a rated hunter jumper show and the riders would be pristine. Show days were always filled with excitement for Lacey even though she only rode in the occasional open schooling show.


----------



## farmpony84

keep going?


----------



## erinxallxover

Yess! I love it!


----------



## jdw

Okay; Fill me in! Are your reading (typing from a book) or are you writing this??? Either way, keep going!!


----------



## farmpony84

jdw said:


> Okay; Fill me in! Are your reading (typing from a book) or are you writing this??? Either way, keep going!!


I'm writing it!:lol: Ok... I'll keep going if you guys think it's ok.


----------



## sullylvr

Yesssss keep it going!! I like it!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gaelgirl

Please keep going! I just spent like three hours reading the whole thing.


----------



## farmpony84

Today was a rated hunter jumper show and the riders would be pristine. Show days were always filled with excitement for Lacey even though she only rode in the occasional open schooling show. The barn was full of activity this morning as people groomed and braided horses. Stalls had been cleaned before Lacey had arrived, even though she was hours earlier then her usually 7:00 am so she headed straight for the show office. 

“Morning.” She mumbled heading straight for the coffee pot. She hated the taste of it but it smelled wonderful. She breathed in the warm aroma. Through the window she watched riders warming up over the fences. This was not a Cutter operated horse show, it was a company that came in from out of state and rented the facility bringing an entire crew with them. People came from miles to attend this show. They filled the local hotels and many of them even camped on site. All but one of the lesson horses had been exiled to the grass covered paddocks for the entire weekend so that people could house their expensive horses. Paddington was going to be ridden in the short stirrup classes. Lacey had hidden herself in a corner while she watched Jake Cutter curse and grumble as he clipped and braided the little pony. For some reason she had found great joy in watching his misery. She’d chastised herself when she’d caught herself thinking it was cute the way he scrunched his eyebrows while he fought the yarn and thin strands of mane.


----------



## farmpony84

“Morning.” She mumbled heading straight for the coffee pot. She hated the taste of it but it smelled wonderful. She breathed in the warm aroma. Through the window she watched riders warming up over the fences. This was not a Cutter operated horse show, it was a company that came in from out of state and rented the facility bringing an entire crew with them. People came from miles to attend this show. They filled the local hotels and many of them even camped on site. All but one of the lesson horses had been exiled to the grass covered paddocks for the entire weekend so that people could house their expensive horses. Paddington was going to be ridden in the short stirrup classes. Lacey had hidden herself in a corner while she watched Jake Cutter curse and grumble as he clipped and braided the little pony. For some reason she had found great joy in watching his misery. She’d chastised herself when she’d caught herself thinking it was cute the way he scrunched his eyebrows while he fought the yarn and thin strands of mane. 
He’d done a fine job she noticed, Paddington was in the ring schooling over fences and looked just as well turned out as any other horse in that ring. Piper Brennan was talented beyond her age. At just nine years old she was sure to finish at the top of her class. Her parents had decided to wait until she was older to spend the money on a horse of her own and Piper seemed fine with it. She would ride any size, breed, or discipline without ever complaining. Lacey wondered if that was because the little girl knew that someday she would have her very own mount. 
Sighing she turned towards the women gathered at the computers. They were immersed in a personal conversation that didn’t appear to be nearing an end. 
“I’m Lacey Evans, I’m here to work.” She introduced herself.
One of the ladies raised her eyes just enough to peer over her reading glasses.
“You can work the gate. As soon as we get the class sheets printed we’ll get you a clip board. It will be your responsibility to ensure the participants are in the ring when the classes start. We also need you to keep them in the correct order when jumping. Can you do that?” She was professional but when she introduced herself as Drusilla Monroe she smiled.
“Do we have an extra handheld?” She asked one of the staff, who produced a small black radio. 
 “Set it to channel fifteen. You should be able to hear the judges assistant and us.” She motioned to the girls around her.
 “Have you ever worked a rated show before?” She asked.
 Lacey shook her head. She was getting more and more nervous by the minute. When Mr. Cutter had offered her extra cash to work the show she had expected something more like the schooling shows where she opened and closed the gate as folks came and went, maybe even hand out a few ribbons.


----------



## gaelgirl

I still love it. You are an excellent writer.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

This is amazing. Please write more!


----------



## farmpony84

Lacey shook her head. She was getting more and more nervous by the minute. When Mr. Cutter had offered her extra cash to work the show she had expected something more like the schooling shows where she opened and closed the gate as folks came and went, maybe even hand out a few ribbons but even that seemed like it was going to be quite a task. She stared at several boxes of prizes. The boxes had just been opened and were filled with colored ribbons, silver plates, sheets, coolers, and even stuffed ponies! She glanced at the clip board that had just been handed to her. There were tons of score sheets attached to it. At the bottom of each sheet there was a small blurb that stated what prize went to which division. 
 “The guys will set up an awards table for you just outside the ring.” Drusilla told her, she must have seen the lost look that had crossed her face before she’d had a chance to mask it. 
 “You’ll be fine.” A familiar feminine voice filtered across the room. “Brittany!” Lacey couldn’t keep the excitement out of her voice. Brittany Cutter was the most talented rider she had ever seen. “I didn’t know you were home yet!” 
 “I got in last night.” She squeezed into the already crowded office to grab a cup of coffee. “I hate the fuss that dad and Jake make. They act like I’m some long lost princess or something.” She swirled the coffee mug at chin level and took a big whiff, her long eye lashes fluttering against her cheek as she closed them. “I hate the taste of this stuff but I love the smell of it.” She whispered before checking in with the staff.
 “Your not riding?” Lacey wasn’t really surprised since Brittany hadn’t been home in months but she knew the older girl had been riding on her college team and winning. Lacey was certain The Western Prince, Brittany’s 
 had come home for the summer.
 Brittany shook her head. “Whip won’t be here until Tuesday at the earliest. I didn’t trust the transport service so Hank is going to go pick him up when he has time.”


----------



## farmpony84

“Have you ever worked a rated show before?” She asked.
 Lacey shook her head. She was getting more and more nervous by the minute. When Mr. Cutter had offered her extra cash to work the show she had expected something more like the schooling shows where she opened and closed the gate as folks came and went, maybe even hand out a few ribbons but even that seemed like it was going to be quite a task. She stared at several boxes of prizes. The boxes had just been opened and were filled with colored ribbons, silver plates, sheets, coolers, and even stuffed ponies! She glanced at the clip board that had just been handed to her. There were tons of score sheets attached to it. At the bottom of each sheet there was a small blurb that stated what prize went to which division. 
 “The guys will set up an awards table for you just outside the ring.” Drusilla told her, she must have seen the lost look that had crossed her face before she’d had a chance to mask it. 
 “You’ll be fine.” A familiar feminine voice filtered across the room. “Brittany!” Lacey couldn’t keep the excitement out of her voice. Brittany Cutter was the most talented rider she had ever seen. “I didn’t know you were home yet!” 
 “I got in last night.” She squeezed into the already crowded office to grab a cup of coffee. “I hate the fuss that dad and Jake make. They act like I’m some long lost princess or something.” She swirled the coffee mug at chin level and took a big whiff, her long eye lashes fluttering against her cheek as she closed them. “I hate the taste of this stuff but I love the smell of it.” She whispered before checking in with the staff.
 “I bet Chase was glad to see you.” Lacey felt like she should bring his name into the conversation. It was only fair.
 With a laugh Brittany chortled. “The self absorbed one? No, it will be a week before he even notices I’m home, unless he needs money or to borrow my car.”
 Lacey hated the way people talked about him, she was certain he wasn’t that way. With a quick change of subject she asked.
 “Your not riding?” Lacey wasn’t really surprised since Brittany hadn’t been home in months but she knew the older girl had been riding on her college team and winning. Lacey was certain The Western Prince, Brittany’s horse had come home for the summer.
 Brittany shook her head. “Whip won’t be here until Tuesday at the earliest. I didn’t trust the transport service so Hank is going to go pick him up when he has time.” She picked up a clip board and a headset from the counter and with a wave was out the door.
 By noon, Lacy had donned a baseball cap, her once skillfully curled hair pulled into a pony tail at the nap of her neck. So much for her attempt at professionalism; she was dripping sweat, her shirt was smeared with horse slobber, she had a filthy rag hanging from her back pocket, her jeans were covered in dust, and she was certain the funky odor she kept whiffing when what little breeze there was blew was coming from under her arms. Lunch time came and went as she stood by the gate handing out prizes and wishing riders good luck. 
 Vicky had ridden in the student equitation classes early that morning and hadn’t done well at all. She had placed in a flat class but not over fences. After much discussion between the diva’s, it was decided that Envy’s braids were too tight and that had put him in a mood. The fact that Vicky hadn’t shown up to ride until just a few minutes before her class having nothing to do with her poor showing. Lacey had stood silently while Vicky loudly complained about her poor braid job. Letting it be known that she would never recommend her as a groom in the hunt world in a theatrical scene that had Lacey looking for a porta-pottie to hide in.
 On a happier note, Paddington to the lesson pony had carried his young rider to a championship ribbon in the short stirrup division, earning personal praise for both pony and rider from Mr. Cutter himself.


----------



## farmpony84

On a happier note, Paddington the lesson pony had carried his young rider to a championship ribbon in the short stirrup division, earning personal praise for both pony and rider from Mr. Cutter himself.
 “Slurpie?” Lacey jumped at the masculine voice behind her. She spun around so quickly that she almost ended up with a giant red frozen drink plastered to her chest. “Jake.” She took the drink and fumbled in her pocket, hoping she had enough money to pay for it. 
“How much do I owe you?” She asked and then immediately wished she hadn’t when his cheeks burned read and his eyes flashed. 
“Can you just say thank you. For once. Can you just let someone do something nice for you.” He grumbled before stomping off. She watched him go as she fumbled with the straw.


----------



## farmpony84

And then Lacey got tired and quit riding forever and ever because nobody ever read her story....


----------



## SaddleUp158

NO please add more!!! Don't stop.


----------



## Lonestar22

MMMMOOOOORRRRREEEE!!! Please?


----------



## farmpony84

“Slurpie?” Lacey jumped at the masculine voice behind her. She spun around so quickly that she almost ended up with a giant red frozen drink plastered to her chest. “Jake.” She took the drink and fumbled in her pocket, hoping she had enough money to pay for it. 
“How much do I owe you?” She asked and then immediately wished she hadn’t when his cheeks burned read and his eyes flashed. 
“Can you just say thank you. For once. Can you just let someone do something nice for you.” He grumbled before stomping off. She watched him go suddenly feeling as if she were all thumbs as she fumbled with the straw.


----------



## farmpony84

That girl got under his skin in more ways then he could count. Jake Cutter stormed across the parking area weaving through the mass of trailers that had hauled in for just one day of the weekend show. He scowled at a group of giggling teenaged girls sitting under a shaded awning. Lacey had been coming to the Cutter Ranch for several years now. As a small child she’d been shy and easily intimidated by people. He’d been two years her senior and had always felt a need to protect her from the meaner, wealthier girls but she’d quickly proven that she was strong enough to handle just about any situation thrown her way. He not only admired her courage, but he actually _liked_ her. It really burned him the way she refused to see the way he tried to be nice to her.
It wasn’t like he wanted to date her; she was only sixteen while he would be eighteen by the end of the summer. Even if he had been that kind of interested in her, it wouldn’t have mattered. She had taken a shine to his younger brother. Not surprising, since all girls did.


----------



## farmpony84

Is it ok to add his point of view?


----------



## Lonestar22

I love that you added his point of view!! 

*sits and waits for more*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gaelgirl

His point of view is good. I always like it when stories are told from multiple perspectives. Please keep going!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Love it.
Excited for more!!


----------



## CruceyMoose

MOOOOREEEE please? <3


----------



## farmpony84

That girl got under his skin in more ways then he could count. Jake Cutter stormed across the parking area weaving through the mass of trailers that had hauled in for just one day of the weekend show. He scowled at a group of giggling teenaged girls sitting under a shaded awning. Lacey had been coming to the Cutter Ranch for several years now. As a small child she’d been shy and easily intimidated by people. He’d been two years her senior and had always felt a need to protect her from the meaner, wealthier girls but she’d quickly proven that she was strong enough to handle just about any situation thrown her way. He not only admired her courage, but he actually _liked_ her. It really burned him the way she refused to see the way he tried to be nice to her.
It wasn’t like he wanted to date her; she was only sixteen for heavens sake! He would be eighteen by the end of the summer. Even if he had been that kind of interested in her, it wouldn’t have mattered. She had taken a shine to his younger brother. Not surprising, since all girls did. He would never understand the attraction to Chase and his bad boy persona. If only the girls knew him the way he did. If only they could see him with his oversized reading glasses and his eyes all scrunched together while he tried to capture words as the letters scrambled on the pages. His brother wasn’t nearly as perfect as they all believed, he would never tell anyone that though. 
Jake Yanked the handle of his red pickup truck knowing that it would stick the way it always did. He sighed as he climbed behind the wheel. His father had ordered parts for an antique tractor he was restoring. When the dealership had called to let them know they were in, he had jumped at the opportunity to pick them up. He hated these big hunt shows. The competition was always fierce and the riders always had so many needs that he spent hours fielding complaints.


----------



## Ali7

*Nice story*

If you're still working on this, the only thing I would change is some of the grammar/spelling (waste = waist). Other than these tiny flaws it is a great story and flows very nicely.


----------



## farmpony84

At this particular show there was a women that insisted on having eight bags of pine shavings placed in her stall at all times. She also requested a stable hand to clean her stalls. Most riders and trainers at this level cared for their own animals or brought staff to do so. Jake had been asked to clean her stall morning, noon, and night. He was curious what kind of care the horse received at home.
Sighing he navigated his truck through the parking area and onto the gravel driveway stealing a glimpse of Lacey as he drove by. She was leaning against the in-gate and talking to his brother as she sipped on the cherry flavored drink. The drink _he_ had just bought for her at the overpriced snack stand. The truck almost bounced off the road when he saw Chance take the cup and gulp the drink down before tossing it into a nearby trash can without a second thought as the little blonde laughed at something he had said. He told himself that it didn’t matter. She has barely sixteen. He was nearly eighteen. She was jail bate. Not only was she way to young for him but she didn’t fit into his plan. Dating wasn’t something he had even factor into his life at this point. There was school, work, training, and competitions. There was no time left to play around.


----------



## gaelgirl

Yay! More Lacey! I love this story.


----------



## CoachA810

The imagery with this was awesome. Very well done.


----------



## cowgirlnay

Would love to read more of this story! Great job!


----------



## farmpony84

Sighing he navigated his truck through the parking area and onto the gravel driveway stealing a glimpse of Lacey as he drove by. She was leaning against the in-gate and talking to his brother as she sipped on the cherry flavored drink. The drink _he_ had just bought for her at the overpriced snack stand. The truck almost bounced off the road when he saw Chance take the cup and gulp the drink down before tossing it into a nearby trash can without a second thought as the little blonde laughed at something he had said. He told himself that it didn’t matter. She was barely sixteen. He was nearly eighteen. She was jail bate. Not only was she way to young for him but she didn’t fit into his plan. Dating wasn’t something he had even factor into his life at this point. There was school, work, training, and competitions. There was no time left to play around.

The twenty minute drive into town and the quick stop at the snack shack had given Jase time to come to his senses. That girl had no interest in him and he was fine with that. Not only was she too young but she had big dreams. Just a few days ago, he had heard her talking to her friend Rain about college so that she could have a career animal science. What exactly she hadn't decided. 

He pulled onto the narrow drive back to the Cutter Ranch. He wasn't surprised to see the show was still running strong. These shows tended to run late into the night. This weekend the Cutters were planning a barbeque for the riders and Jason had been put in charge of the set up. He planned on asking Lacey to help but now he was questioning that decision...


----------



## Nahvar4ever

love, love, love, love this!!! Its really good and captured my attention well


----------



## farmpony84

I'm kind of stuck right now and it's getting a little sloppy. If I could just get past this part!!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I love this story!
Keep writing .


----------



## farmpony84

Sunday morning Lacey was surprised to the parking lot had all but emptied during the night. She had been so exhausted from the day before that she hadn’t bothered with make-up and her hair was piled in a sloppy bun on top of her head. It was held together by a rubber band. Waving goodbye to her mom, she zipped her jacket against a light breeze before heading to the show office. She noticed the show staff wasn’t bustling with the same fervor as it had the day before. They sipped coffee and munched on some sort of home made concoction that looked like a cross between a loaf of bread and an apple pie.
 “Good morning Lacey.” One of the girls, she’d forgotten her name called to her as she headed straight for the coffee pot. “morning.” She mumbled. Holding the cup on her nose she took a big whiff before adding cream and sugar. 
 “Where did everyone go?” She asked.
 “Those are the riders that didn’t place yesterday.” Drusilla told her. “Mr. Cutter called down here this morning, he said they were going to need extra help in the training barn this morning and wanted me to send you to Hank as soon as you get in. The show is going to run pretty quickly today so we can get along with out you.”


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Oh, I'm really excited to read more. This would be my favorite forum story, ever. xx.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

I LOVE this!! Keep on going


----------



## Emma27

really *loving* this story


----------



## gaelgirl

I saw this had new posts and I was so excited. I agree with ChingazMyBoy, this is definitely the best story on here.


----------



## shandasue

waiting for more
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Everytime someone posts in here, I get excited because I think you wrote more...

Awkies.


----------



## farmpony84

Tommorrow! I promise. I'll sit down and work on it!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

We're still waiting!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xXSerendipityXx

Ehh, when will tomorrow come?! Im basically DIEING waiting for another post. Just a paragraph.. or two(x


----------



## farmpony84

Sunday morning Lacey was surprised to the parking lot had all but emptied during the night. She had been so exhausted from the day before that she hadn’t bothered with make-up and her hair was piled in a sloppy bun on top of her head. It was held together by a rubber band. Waving goodbye to her mom, she zipped her jacket against a light breeze before heading to the show office. She noticed the show staff wasn’t bustling with the same fervor as it had the day before. They sipped coffee and munched on some sort of home made concoction that looked like a cross between a loaf of bread and an apple pie.
 “Good morning Lacey.” One of the girls, she’d forgotten her name called to her as she headed straight for the coffee pot. “morning.” She mumbled. Holding the cup on her nose she took a big whiff before adding cream and sugar. 
 “Where did everyone go?” She asked.
 “Those are the riders that didn’t place yesterday.” Drusilla told her. “Mr. Cutter called down here this morning, he said they were going to need extra help in the training barn this morning and wanted me to send you to Hank as soon as you get in. The show is going to run pretty quickly today so we can get along with out you.” 
 “I don’t normally help in the training barn. Are you sure that’s where he needed me? Did I do something wrong yesterday? I’m really sorry if I messed up.” She stopped herself from any more rambling by slapping her hand over her mouth. This job meant so much to her and she couldn’t, she wouldn’t let herself screw it up. Drusilla came around the desk quickly and gave her a small hug. “I promise. You did not mess up. He said that he is short handed because one of his sons apparently wasn’t available today and they are preparing for a big futurity so he really wants to work all of the two year olds during the commotion of the show. He says it’s good practice.”


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

More more more!


----------



## farmpony84

Thanks for the carrot Chinga! I promise to take good care of it!!!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I deserve more writing for that....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84

“I don’t normally help in the training barn. Are you sure that’s where he needed me? Did I do something wrong yesterday? I’m really sorry if I messed up.” She stopped herself from any more rambling by slapping her hand over her mouth. This job meant so much to her and she couldn’t, she wouldn’t let herself screw it up. Drusilla came around the desk quickly and gave her a small hug. “I promise. You did not mess up. He said that he is short handed because one of his sons apparently wasn’t available today and they are preparing for a big futurity so he really wants to work all of the two year olds during the commotion of the show. He says it would be good for them.”

 On the way to the barn, Lacey spied Mr. Cutter in the warm-up area riding a flashy filly with world class bloodlines; she was built for the English arena. Although the mare was trotting at an English pace and carried herself with a ground covering stride, the pair looked very out of place. Mr. Cutter wore a cowboy hat and western spurs while the filly was tacked in a western training saddle. The cowboy rode tall and proud while the hunter jumpers raced around the ring, bodies tilted forward as if they were about to take a high jump at any moment. 

 Inside the barn Hank was helping Jake to tack up a smaller gelding, one that was already showing a muscular frame. He was built low and compact, speed and precision would be his forte. 

 “Girl, it’s about time you rolled out of bed.” Hank winked at her as he climbed aboard the mahogany colored colt. With a wink and the tip of a hat he was headed off to the warm-up ring leaving Lacey standing face to face with the older Cutter boy.

 “Hi Jake. I guess you’re stuck with me today.” She shrugged and stared up at him, waiting for direction. He wore his baseball cap down low so it was hard to tell what color his eyes were. She had never wondered before but today she was curious. Only curious, nothing more. She had no interest in him whatsoever.

 “I’m glad to have the help.” He pointed at a list on the wall and explained how things would work. Basically, there job would be to tack and un-tack horses all day. 

Since Hank was the last man out, the next horse would be for his dad. Mr. Cutter preferred two people to be in the barn at all times when working with the younger horses for safety reasons, which was why they were running a team effort.


----------



## farmpony84

“I don’t normally help in the training barn. Are you sure that’s where he needed me? Did I do something wrong yesterday? I’m really sorry if I messed up.” She stopped herself from any more rambling by slapping her hand over her mouth. This job meant so much to her and she couldn’t, she wouldn’t let herself screw it up. Drusilla came around the desk quickly and gave her a small hug. 

“I promise. You did not mess up. He said that he is short handed because one of his sons apparently wasn’t available today and they are preparing for a big futurity so he really wants to work all of the two year olds during the commotion of the show. He says it would be good for them.”





On the way to the barn, Lacey spied Mr. Cutter in the warm-up area riding a flashy filly with world class bloodlines; she was built for the English arena. Although the mare was trotting at an English pace and carried herself with a ground covering stride, the pair looked very out of place. Mr. Cutter wore a cowboy hat and western spurs while the filly was tacked in a western training saddle. The cowboy rode tall and proud while the hunter jumpers raced around the ring, bodies tilted forward as if they were about to take a high jump at any moment. 

Inside the barn Hank was helping Jake to tack up a smaller gelding, one that was already showing a muscular frame. He was built low and compact, speed and precision would be his forte. 

“Girl, it’s about time you rolled out of bed.” Hank winked at her as he climbed aboard the mahogany colored colt. With a wink and the tip of a hat he was headed off to the warm-up ring leaving Lacey standing face to face with the older Cutter boy.

“Hi Jake. I guess you’re stuck with me today.” She shrugged and stared up at him, waiting for direction. He wore his baseball cap down low so it was hard to tell what color his eyes were. She had never wondered before but today she was curious. Only curious. Nothing more. She had no interest in him whatsoever. So why did she find herself looking for that dimple that appeared on the rare occasion that he smiled?

“I’m glad to have the help.” He pointed at a list on the wall and explained how things would work. Basically, there job would be to tack and un-tack horses all day. Since Hank was the last man out, the next horse would be for his dad. Mr. Cutter preferred two people to be in the barn at all times when working with the younger horses for safety reasons, which was why they were running a team effort. 

It seemed like a very easy task but turned out to be much more work than she had expected. 

“This is Sin. He’s my least favorite of the bunch but dad says he has the most potential so he’s hoping to turn him into a world class Reiner.” Jake seemed to take extra precautions as he led the horse from its stall. He motioned for her to stay to the front of the animal. The black gelding snorted and flared his nostrils in her direction. 

“Is he gelded?” Her pony tail flopped over her shoulder as she bent awkwardly to catch a glimpse of the underside of his belly.

“He is.” Jake told her. “We aren’t going to cross tie this one because he’s likely to cause a ruckus. Do you want to hold him or tack him?” She wasn’t sure if he was trying to scare her or if he was seriously concerned. She narrowed her eyes at him as she contemplated his motives. The horse stepped sideways and flung his head. “Look, if your too nervous I’ll tie him to a post…”

“No!” Lacey stepped forward and took the lead rope from his hands. “I’ll hold him. You tack.” She focused her attention on the spirited little horse. Hoping her response hadn’t sounded as high pitched as she though it had. 

“Be careful with him. He bites.” Jason tossed a saddle pad on the geldings back none too gently. The horse threw his head high and pushed forward with his chest. Lacey snatched the lead rope down quickly and backed him out of her space. 
“You are not going to intimidate me.” She glared at the little horse. She’d had enough intimidating from her father for a lifetime. No man, women, child, or horse was every going to push her around. 

“Do you think you could be a little more gentle with that tack?” She mumbled.

“Nope.” I want this horse to be bomb proof. Treating him like a crystal figurine is just going to make a pansy out of him.” As if to make a point he tossed the saddle on his back, from the “wrong” side. The horse stepped sideways but Lacey held him. Sin tried to push her with his muzzle but she pushed back. Normally she was very gentle and kind to the horses she worked with but this animal had a take charge sort of attitude and she firmly believed he would never respect her if she gave him just an ounce of superiority so she stood her ground. He wasn’t an angry beast but he was definitely an alpha male. She reached up to pat him and he bared his teeth. She did back off then.

“Why is he so grumpy?” She asked no one in particular but since Jason Cutter was the only other person in the barn, he naturally assumed the question was aimed at him.

“We’re pushing him to hard. He’s a nasty little beast right now but if we’d back off and move at his pace, we’d have a right nice horse.” The horse pinned his ears as he tightened the girth. He tried to reach over and take a chunk out of….


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

MORE. MORE. MORE.

That's all.


----------



## farmpony84

“Why is he so grumpy?” She asked no one in particular but since Jason Cutter was the only other person in the barn, he naturally assumed the question was aimed at him.
“We’re pushing him to hard. He’s a nasty little beast right now but if we’d back off and move at his pace, we’d have a right nice horse.” The horse pinned his ears as he tightened the girth. He tried to reach over and take a chunk out of Jakes arm but Lacey pulled his head forward.
“Then why push so hard?” She asked. It seemed like a simple enough solution. Take a step back and give the horse room to breath.
“Dad.” He shrugged his shoulders. It was becoming clear that the two Cutter men did not always see eye to eye on breeding and training practices. He handed her a bridle, then grabbed a halter from the rack on the wall and headed off to find another horse. Lacey struggled with the feisty beast for a few minutes but didn’t have a big problem getting it on. She turned around just as Mr. Cutter came up from the ring, ready to trade horses.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Great story-it flows nicely. Needs a little spelling help,a couple of words are missing here & there & some characters need more "filling out". Like Hank hanging around Lacey's mom,that could be another plot,Lacey/Dandelion-does she ride her? Fall in love w/her? Which brother for Lacey-don't want too much rivlary between them. Jake reallly seems disinterested,or after the boarders-hmmm... So lots of ways it could go. I really think you should pursue writing-when you have a talent, don't waste it! And yes, we want more!


----------



## farmpony84

aw shucks!

I will continue this tomorrow then. I really do someday want to write a book. I have one that I havne't shared with anyone. 2 actually, those are the ones I want to try to get published but I don't know if I'm good enough. That's kind of why I'm doing this one in the forum, to get opinions. It's kind of my dream to someday publish one....


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I really love it  

So well written, I love coming on and seeing this pop up in my subscribed threads!


----------



## KaylaMarie96

Subbing  I love this! Please keep writing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enfocore

Subbing as well! This is great! I love your writing style!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Meganu657

This is the best story I have ever read. I love it. Please you must finish this!!!!


----------



## farmpony84

I'm stuck...


----------



## WaveHorse2

Maybe Jake should say something like "I've always liked you", but he says it accidentally. And then ...... Uh, sorry, it's your story 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedTree

Keep going, I'm hooked, again lol


----------



## WaveHorse2

Keep going! I'm also loving it! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Meganu657

You're an amazing writer. Love this story very much. Please continue.


----------



## BarrelBunny

Subbing! This is great so far!!


----------



## Tex1904

This is amaZING please keep writing !! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3barrels2harts1dream

This is such an awesome story!! I hope you can get out of your writers block, because this story has me absolutely hooked!!!!! Looooove it!


----------



## faiza425

Subbing! I'm quite hooked.  I hope you get past your writer's block soon. You have a couple different plot lines in your story, so maybe take a break from Jake and Lacey and do a bit more about Dandelion (you've kind of left us hanging there with that part), or Hank and Lacey's mom, or about Chase and Jake (and their home life, the pressure of being a Cutter, and their rocky relationship, etc.) But it's your story and I'm really enjoying how it's going, so please, keep up the good work!


----------



## faiza425

Or about Lacey's past and abuse, but I'm sure Jake will play a part in the unfolding of that. Anyway, just keep writing!


----------



## farmpony84

I have so many ideas. I just need to get them on paper. It should be quiet at work this week... maybe I can get away w/ typing some!


----------



## faiza425

Yay! <3


----------



## farmpony84

_“Why is he so grumpy?” She asked no one in particular but since Jason Cutter was the only other person in the barn, he naturally assumed the question was aimed at him._

_“We’re pushing him to hard. He’s a nasty little beast right now but if we’d back off and move at his pace, we’d have a right nice horse.” The horse pinned his ears as he tightened the girth. He tried to reach over and take a chunk out of Jakes arm but Lacey pulled his head forward._
_“Then why push so hard?” She asked. It seemed like a simple enough solution. Take a step back and give the horse room to breath._

_“Dad.” He shrugged his shoulders. It was becoming clear that the two Cutter men did not always see eye to eye on breeding and training practices. He handed her a bridle, then grabbed a halter from the rack on the wall and headed off to find another horse. Lacey struggled with the feisty beast for a few minutes but didn’t have a big problem getting it on. She turned around just as Mr. Cutter came up from the ring, ready to trade horses._

“Think I heard an extra clink in his step.” Mr. Cutter said. “Check the shoe, if it’s loose, call Gene.” He grumbled as he left her with a tired animal. 
“Yes sir.” Lacey uncinched the saddle and following Jakes example, she let it fall to the ground. It landed with a thump beneath the gelding’s belly. The horse snorted lightly and shifted to the side but other than that, showed no signs of upset. She tied him for a moment while she picked the dirt form his feet and jiggled his shoes. Sure enough, the right front had pulled loose.


----------



## horsedream568

this is amazing!!!!!:lol:


----------



## Clydesdales

YAY morse to read !!!!!!!


----------



## faiza425

I miss getting to read this :-( are you coming back?


----------



## farmpony84

It had pulled so loose in fact that when she pulled at it, the shoe shifted sideways. 
"Oops." She mumbled to herself as the horse tried to yank his foot away. She struggled with him for a moment, when he stopped attempting to pull his foot away she tried to push the shoe back into place without any success. Finally she yanked it until it pulled completely off before letting him set it down.

A quick call to the farrier and three horses later they broke for lunch. The farrier came late in the afternoon and Lacy ended up staying longer than she had planned. She had begun to think the day would never end. she was exhausted and covered in grime when she climbed into her mothers car. The clock on the radio read six o'clock. Her mother had been waiting over an hour. There was a book in the empty drivers seat. She picked it up and read the back cover. It was about a cowboy down on his luck and the widow next door. 
"How do you read this stuff?" She mumbled setting the book aside. She pulled the rearview mirror down and quickly shoved it away when she saw her dirt smudged face. Where was her mother? She got out of the car and headed towards the lesson barn in search of her.


----------



## EquineObsessed

Absolutely love this. You've inspired me to keep going with my writing that is collecting dust! It's so hard to write a GOOD horse story, even harder to find a good one to read, so thank you!


----------



## Tigerlily4

really good, carry on!


----------



## farmpony84

She made her way through each of the private barns but her mother wasn't in any of them so she headed towards the lesson barns wondering why she would be in that area. As she neared the second barn she heard the soft murmer of voices towards the tack room. As she neared the door she found herself frozen in horror as she witnessed her mother in the arms of Hank. Hank, the man she'd trusted and looked up to for so many years was making out with her mother! Feelings of confusion, excitement, and dread swirled inside of her. It was as though her entire world had just come crashind down. She spun on her heel and walked as quickly and as quitely as she could. Once she reached the outside of the barn she took off at a dead run. She wasn't sure where she was going but she knew she couldn't stop or she would explode.


----------



## Clydesdales

YAY more to read!!


----------



## farmpony84

so I'thinking I might try to actually write a book and try to get it published... Should I? Of course that would mean I would have to finish one....


----------



## Chasin Ponies

farmpony84 said:


> so I'thinking I might try to actually write a book and try to get it published... Should I? Of course that would mean I would have to finish one....


Why not!? You're good!

Check out Self publishing on Amazon!


----------



## farmpony84

I haven't seen the amazon one. I was looking at the harlequin site and they have stuff. I have't gotten too deep into the search yet because I need to start completely over. Since I've posted so many that I've started I can't really try to get them published... so new ideas... here I come.. I may try to finish these though just for fun... and maybe I can build a fan base???


----------



## farmpony84

She raced past the outbuildings and down a narrow path that led to the creek. Slipping on some loose gravel she fell to her knees and couldn't stop the tears that had been threatening to cascade down her filthy cheeks. She plopped down on her butt and rubbed her knees. Throwing her arms around her legs she rocked back and forth allowing the stream of tears to fall. What was supposed to be the perfect summer was turning into a nightmare. Not only was the amazing boy that she had such a huge crush on all year was turning out to be a total jerk but she was stuck spending all of her time with his older more superior brother. Mr. Cutter was a grumpy old man, the mean girls were meaner than ever and her mom was doing gosh knows what with Hank!


----------



## farmpony84

Hank! Of all the people in the world, her mother had to pick HANK! He was the one man in her life that had always been there for her. The one guy that would never let her down, that would always have her back. He was the one that made her believe in herself. How could her mother do that to her? She was going to ruin everything. Lacey knew first hand how things happened when it came to her mom and dating. Things would start out really grand. All smiles and kisses but then things would change, they always did. There would be arguing and yelling and then finally he would just quit coming around and Lacey couldn't, no, she wouldn't lose Hank.

"Lacey?". Ugh, that voice. She knew it was Jake before he even knelt down beside her.


----------



## Smilie

Hi Farmpony
I just stumbled on this forum, and , while I did not read the entire thread, am interested in how marketing of your story is going.
I have dabbled a bit in writing over the years, and now, since I am neither working as a lab tech nor actively training horses, find time on my hand, thus decided to make some honest efforts in applying some to the creative writing course I took by correspondence some years ago
While I did get an article published in Equus years ago,the entire route to targeting a market, is daunting, to say the least!
I wish you luck, with your book, and imagine, just by reading a few posts of your story, you are targeting the teenage girl, horse crazy market, similar to what Heartland is built on
Any advise, far as getting published, finding the right market, will be appreciated !


----------



## Smilie

I do know of some people that have gone down the self publishing route, but they were lucky to get their investment back, mainly through local sales
Far as submission rules, they really vary, with some not eliminating blog type posts of your work, while others do
All of the short stories That I have written, are in 'hard copy', as I wrote them years ago. Now, with on line submissions being the norm, I must re write them all, as I don't know how else I will make them on line submissable
Oh, well, they could use editing !


----------



## farmpony84

I think I'm having a mid-life crisis because I decided to go back to finish my bachelors degree. I have an associates and 40 credits from a community college but decided I wanted the bachelors. Not really sure why... just... don't even know. I'm about halfway done with it. It's in Criminal Justice and it's kind of slowed me down on my writing but I'm still planning to do it. 

I have done some research now. It looks like you only send a little piece of your work in for review and then you... wait? I have read that harlequin isn't the best place to go through and that any place that asks you to write them a check is a bad idea so I've at least gotten that far. My dad has published a ton of articles in various magazines (He is a PHD and is retired from homeland security where he was a subject matter expert). I may ask him for some guidance when I really get serious. For now though, I am doing a small amount of research.

There is a guy at my work (one of the cleaning crew) that is getting a book of poems published. I'm going to talk to him about it, but the company he works for is a special needs company, everyone has a handicap of some sort so I'm guessing he is getting it published through some sort of disabilities resource. Although I haven't read his poems, they could be very good....

I'll keep you in the loop as I really start researching.

As for my target audience, it depends. I have some young adult type romances that I've started and then some mysteries. I was trying my hand at the teen audience because I wanted to steer clear of the sex scenes... I get embarrassed trying to type them!


----------



## Smilie

Thanks for the info, and good luck on your studies
I tried to write for a woman's magazine, that features short romantic stories, but I guess my plots were too involved (Woman's World ), at least according to my kids! They advised me to write what I know about,
Not too many people would probably be interested in a romance between a lab tech reading bone marrows or doing coagulation studies, with a doctor, perhaps, so that left horses.
I wrote a short story about a reining horse, found through hard luck, to be at an all breed horse auction, bought by a reiner, who just happened to past through that little town, when his truck broke down.
To pass the time, he went to that auction, bought that diamond in the rough, earned her trust, etc, ect, and you have a version of the Snowman and Harry story, as she goes on to win the NRHA futurity
I also wrote some humorous accounts of our first adventures in packing horses into wilderness
Of course, had to use some of my science background, so wrote a story of plutonium theft, from a nuclear powered plant that ran on breeder reactors. Includes double cross, and in the end, with a 'just reward' befalling the thief
Several more 'relationship type stories' - a wife, kept as a trophy wife, secretly being accepted into veterinary medicine, loading up her two horses and leaving her' 'gilded cage', and her husband, while he on that particular day, is expecting her to look after the catering of one of his parties, as usual, having a good laugh driving off without his knowledge, looking into the mirror and liking the person looking back at her again
No, while I certainly have nothing against sex, I feel writing sex scenes degrading, appealing to a market I'm not interested in, and where any deep subject matter will never fare well!
Anyway, I have to find a market that pays for hrose stories in particular


----------



## farmpony84

The best books I've read actually don't have any sex seen in them. I mean, there are points where you know it's going to happen but the scene fades and moves on to the next without any of that raunchy crap.


----------



## farmpony84

She scooted her butt around so her back faced him buried her face in her knees. 
"Just go away please." She mumbled while fighting to keep the tears from her voice.
"No." He sat behind her and leaned his back against hers. He had to tip his cowboy hat forward so it didn't bump her in the back of the head. He didn't say anything, just sat for what seemed like forever. Finally she took a breath and leaned her head back against his. 
"I'm ok now. You can go if you want." She told him as she stood up and brushed the back of her jeans off. She wiped her eyes no the inside of her t-shirt. "I said you can go." She grumbled again. Why was he still sitting there? Why was he even there? She had zero interest in him. Not only was he older but he wasn't the brother that she favored. He wasn't movie star handsome. He was just ruggedly good looking and she had no interest in that. She wanted Abercrombie and Finch looks when it came to guys, not some cowboy. Cowboys were overdone. She turned to face him. "I said I'm fine, you can go now!" She glared at him.
"I can't. I have to dump my wheel barrel."


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

I'm lovin' this! Please update soon!


----------



## GMA100

Keep it up! Like everyday


----------



## farmpony84

Did he just say he has to dump his wheel barrel? It took a moment for her exhausted brain to clear the static left behind by all the spent tears. Of course he had to dump the wheel barrel, this was the path to the manure pile after all. 

"Oh." she mumbled, stepping aside to allow him room. He fished a half drank water bottle out of the back pocket of his jeans. He always had a half drank water bottle in his back pocket. He handed it to her along with a filthy hankerchief.

"You might want to wash your face with it." he told her as he pushed past and flipped the barrel over. 

"Did you blow your nose with this?" She asked holding it with the tips of her fingers. He threw his head back and laughed. It was a surprisingly delightful sound that gurgled up form somewhere deep inside his belly. It caused her to snort out her own little giggle. She poured the luke warm water into the rag and scrubbed her face with it.

"Only once" He answered after she'd swiped the rag across her face. Her eyes bulged and she scrunched up her nose as he let out another bellow of laughter. "That was a joke. It's a sweat rag. Nothing more." She hit him lightly on his shoulder. Being around him felt so easy, so comfortable. 

"Thank you." she told him as they made their way down the path. Just before they made it back to the barns he grabbed her arm and said quietly. "Hank is a good man." 

"I know." She told him biting her lip. "I know."


----------



## farmpony84

It had been several days since she'd seen her mom kissing Hank and neither of them had spoken of it. She still wasn't sure if her mom knew that she had seen them together. As far as she could tell Hank was still Hank so he either didn't know that she knew, or he wasn't concerned about her feelings, which was unlikely since he always seemed to care about her needs.

She hadn't seen much of Jake over the last several days either. Chase on the other hand, had been in and out of the barn more times then she could count. He had been quieter than usual and some of his cocky swagger seemed to be missing. He even helped clean several stalls. It wasn't until Maddie had stopped by that she'd learned Morgan had lost interest in him and was seeing some guy from the football team. It made more sense to think about it. The captain of the cheer squad always dated the football hero didn't she?


----------



## GMA100

The second I saw you had posted on this thread I had to click on it! then my internet cut out and it was awful! lol I'm loving it! Keep it up!!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Ugh, the suspense! I really hope she falls for Jason; he seems like a totally awesome cowboy!


----------



## GMA100

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Ugh, the suspense!


Right?!?! It's like watching a TV show and you're always on your toes about the next episode! Except we never know when the next episode will come out!


----------



## farmpony84

"How did he take it?" Lacey asked her friend. She was trying to sound like she was only interested in a gossipy sort of way as she attempted to braid her best friends hair. Maddie was sitting on a step stool with her head tilted so far to the right that her ear was almost touching her shoulder. Lacy placed both hands on either side of her face and forced her head straight. Again. "Hold still." she complained. 


"He acted like it didn't bother him but he hasn't been in the private barn for days so I'm guessing he's at least bothered by it. Ouch!" Maddie jumped off the stool. "What are you doing to me?" Lacy crossed her arms at her chest and pointed at the stool with a metal braid comb. She arched an eyebrow until her friend complied with a sigh.


"He's been helping out down here." Lacey offered. She was trying to do a French braid that's started at the top of her friends head and traveled along the left side to end at the right shoulder. She'd seen it worn that way by a blonde heroin on a popular television show about a ranch that specialized in rescuing horses. "There." Stepping back to admire her work Lacey almost bumped into the subject of their conversation. He grabbed her just under her elbows to keep her from tripping over him. She squealed and stepped sideways covering her mouth in a nervous giggle.


"I see Cutter QHs is branching out to include a hair salon?" He pulled his ball cap off and plopped down on the step stool forcing Maddie over several inches. "My turn." He shot her a crooked grin.


----------



## GMA100

Ooooo it's taking some twists and turns!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Yeah! I love your style of writing, but I do think it wouldn't hurt to say the people's names a little more often instead of so many he/shes. I'm getting a little confused as to who they're talking about, and who wants his hair done. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## farmpony84

****! I'm getting confused too! I need to sit down and write a longer blurb and stop doing these short paragraphs. I'm kind of "stuck" and need to get moving forward!


----------



## GMA100

Well, I hope you get unstuck, 'cause I'm really anxious to see how this turns out! :grin: 

Another thing, is the older brothers name Jake or Jason?


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Lol. I get confused with my own stories every now and then as well!


----------



## farmpony84

GMA100 said:


> Well, I hope you get unstuck, 'cause I'm really anxious to see how this turns out! :grin:
> 
> Another thing, is the older brothers name Jake or Jason?



I think it's Jason. I need to go back to the beginning and make sure. I caught that I had put Jake but I think I started with it Jason. I almost screwed up with Maddie too because I somehow called her Rain at one point but I think I fixed that.


----------



## farmpony84

"Butthead!" Maddie kicked the stool underneath him. He shoved his ball cap down low on his head the way his brother often wore it. For just a moment a picture of the older Cutter boy formed in Lacey's mind. The wind was picking up outside and she wondered which horses he was working with this morning. Hopefully some of the better minded three or four year olds and not a fresh two year old. She had missed Hanks tumble yesterday and was glad because the Diva's had been there and made it sound like "the hired hand" had been riding the devil himself. It turned out it was Sin. The colt seemed to be getting more and more ornery by the day. 

Lightening flashed and she thought about walking over to the covered arena to check on Jake but surely Hank was keeping an eye out. Turning her attention back to her friends she had to laugh at Chases antics. He danced a little jig and snapped a hankerchief at Maddie. The hankerchief had Lacey's mind wandering back to the outdoor arena where another boy would use that same red colored hankerchief to wipe the rain from his brow. She also thought of Hank and how her mother had tried to hide the worry when Lacey had relayed the story of how he had fallen from the colt after a string of violent bucks.

Chase snapped the scarf in her direction so she threw her hands up and karate chopped at it forcing a laugh. She was finally getting the attention she'd been dreaming of and at same time she found herself feeling guilty for purposely omitting details about Hanks fall when her mom tried to drag information out of her. Maddie had ended up giving the detailed report over dinner and reassuring Ms. Evans that he had just tweaked an old knee injury. Maddie even made a comment about how she thought it was cute that Peyton worried the way she did about the cowboy and even suggested placing a call to him. Of course, Maddie hadn't known about the kiss then. She knew now because Lacey had told her that night when they'd climbed threw the bedroom window to sit on the roof ledge that looked out over the lonely street.

Chase suddenly became serious when he realized the storm was picking up outside. "We need to shut those doors." The barn doors were on rollers and slid closed fairly easily. The lights flickered with the raging winds. Chase jogged down an aisle and ran up the stairs to the hayloft to make sure the upper doors were shut. They sometimes were left open during the summer hay season.

Lacey and Maddie grabbed raincoats and fled to the lesson barn in a covered side by side ATV. It was the oldest barn on the ranch and was situated downhill. It was prone to flood in heavy rains. In the fiftenn minutes since the rain had picked up the water was already forming a river that headed straight to the old barn doors. At the moment it was spinning a whirlpool just below a railroad tie that had been strategically placed to ward off flooding in this type of situation. Lacey slowed the vehicle enough to bounce over the beam and into the barn without causing too much damage to the damp ground. They pulled the doors shut and contemplated placing sandbags. 

"I never realized just how cute he is." Maddie raised her voice over the howling wind. The older barn was made of wood and had a tin roof that magnified the sounds of the storm.


----------



## GMA100

Still twiddling my thumbs waiting for the next part to show up!!!


I know, I know, I am really impatient! I can't help it, I was born that way.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Update? Pleease? ;-)


----------



## farmpony84

"Who?" Lacey asked. She headed to the opposite end of the barn to shut the far doors. Rainwater streamed down the hill forming a path that led right to the nearest stall. She pulled the left door shut but the right one was stuck on it's rusty hinge. She rocked it back and forth with her body until it broke free. The barn was t-shaped and had larger main doors at the middle of the aisles as well. She new that Maddie had already pulled them shut because of the shadow that had filled the dirt aisles. Now that the door was shut she looked around for the warped snow shovel that was usually near the doors. 


"What do you mean "Who?" Maddie blew a stray piece of hair away from her nose as she guided a wheel barrel towards the impending flood. "As if you haven't been in love with that boy since the fourth grade!" Handing Lacey the shovel she'd been looking for Maddie stared at the contents of the wheel barrel. This storm had been in the forecast for several days so someone, probably Hank, had already begun to make preparations. There were several sandbags stacked along with extra sacks and loose sand. Lacey used the shovel to reroute the water away from the stall and towards a wash rack. The drain was usually clogged but at least Cletus wouldn't have to stand in a wet stall. The draft cross hung is head over his door and looked on curiously. Maddie grunted when she hefted the first bag from the barrel. She dropped it with a splashy thud a little too far from the door. She ended up on her knees in the puddle pushing it into place. 


"I guess he's pretty hot." Lacey admitted. She dragged muddy water onto the concrete pad, sweeping it towards the drain. "He isn't really my type though." She lied. Sort of. At least, she thought she was lying. She wasn't really sure what her type was since she hadn't really ever dated anyone before. Unless Derek Wren counted. He was her boyfriend for most of her middle school years. Of course, that meant that they walked together in the hall and passed the occasional note. There wasn't any actual physical contact involved until the eighth grade dance and that's when they decided to break it off. One last free summer before high school.


The wind howled outside and a burst of thunder rattled the old barn. Both girls screeched when the power went out and they found themselves in complete darkness. The tack room was located at the center of the barn. It would have flashlights and the handheld radios but the water was coming in so quickly now that Cletus wasn't the only horse in danger of spending a night in a wet stall. Lacey grabbed a sandbag and crammed it against the bottom of his stall. "Help me." She grunted. Maddie abandoned her post and helped secure the first stall. Once they were done they linked arms and headed to the tack room. They stumbled into the dark room with their hands splayed out in front of them feeling for the nearest flash light.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Loved this update! Keep going! ;-)


----------



## farmpony84

Maddie knocked over a stool as she dug beneath the check in counter looking for a light. Lacey knocked a coffee cup over on the top of the counter sending the pens it had been holding rolling in several directions. "Got one". She clicked a mini light on. Nothing happened. "No batteries, Anything?" Maddie was crawling across the floor towards the back of the tack room feeling around the walls. There were usually two or three rechargeable lights in the room but none of them seemed to be in the right place. 


"Lantern!" She cried triumphantly clicking the on switch and sending beams of light around the room. Her shadow filled the wall and angled across the ceiling. Lacey flipped the stool back over and picked up pens while Maddie found the hand held radios.


----------



## GMA100

Keep up the good work please! Your story is one of the only reason I keep coming back to the forum, me being horseless and all haha


----------



## knightrider

Can we have some more, please?


----------



## GMA100

knightrider said:


> can we have some more, please?


^^^^^^^yesssss!!!!!!


----------



## farmpony84

keep going?


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Saw an update from here and got all excited. Open the thread and you're just asking if you should keep going??? Uhhh yes! 😂


----------



## farmpony84

Maddie turned the radio on and twisted the volume knob until they heard sounds of chatter over the static. It sounded like Hank was trying to start the generator that was located behind the equipment shed. Jake was relaying information back to someone on the other end. They needed specific tools. The lights flickered and failed. The girls sat in the dark with their backs against a stall.


----------



## tinyliny

I have only read a bit of it. It's fun! If you want my input, as to grammar and simple editing, you can send me the whole thing in a digital document and I'll take a whack at it. Some commas here and there, a few too many 'of this, of that" Ways to tighten it up. 

Or not. It is fine without any of that, too.


----------



## knightrider

Yes, please keep going. I have often wondered when I was going to get to read more.


----------



## Barrelgirl123

farmpony84 said:


> Lacey spun on the heel of her well worn boots and headed to the first stall to begin what was going to become her morning routine for the rest of the summer. As a part-timer she always worked in the lesson barn, which doubled as the sale barn since the Cutter’s only had two honest lesson horses, which were actually horses that his children had outgrown but refused to part with. The rest were actually for sale. The number of students not owning horses in this facility was minimal. Mr. Cutter was very particular in accepting new clients, he refused to waste his time on those who did not wish to learn. The lesson barn was always loud and bustling, she was going to miss the friendly atmosphere


You are doing soooo good i wish i was that talented!!!


----------



## farmpony84

tinyliny said:


> I have only read a bit of it. It's fun! If you want my input, as to grammar and simple editing, you can send me the whole thing in a digital document and I'll take a whack at it. Some commas here and there, a few too many 'of this, of that" Ways to tighten it up.
> 
> Or not. It is fine without any of that, too.


I started off putting it in a word document so I could proof read, edit, ect but when I put it out here I realized that I couldn't really publish it so I just started doing my updates straight in the threads and that's why it's gotten so sloppy. I'll try to pay more attention.

I am going to write a book someday. I had wanted to do one for an adult audience but I think I may aim for the teens.


----------



## farmpony84

Maddie turned the radio on and twisted the volume knob until they heard sounds of chatter over the static. It sounded like Hank was trying to start the generator that was located behind the equipment shed. Jake was relaying information back to someone on the other end. They needed specific tools. The lights flickered and failed. The girls sat in the dark with their backs against a stall.

"So about Chase..." Maddie was smiling. Lacy couldn't see her through the darkness but she could hear the smile in her voice.
"What about him?" She asked trying to sound bored. "Do you like him?" she cringed when the question popped out. Maddie was her best friend. She wouldn't let her interest in a boy get between them. She also couldn't compete with someone like Maddie. She was a straight A student who came from old money, at least on her moms side. Her parents had met in college. They were both working towards a degree in medicine. Her mother was a doctor and her father a physical therapist. No, she couldn't compete with Maddie.
"I don't know. I just never noticed how cute he was before." Maddie jumped when the lights finally kicked on. "He's not really my type you know? But....."


----------



## Barrelgirl123

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> Yes! The story continues! I love your writing :-D


Doesn’t everyone, its so good


----------



## knightrider

Yay! You're baaaackkk!!!


----------

